
Postgres full-text search is Good Enough (2015) - Munksgaard
http://rachbelaid.com/postgres-full-text-search-is-good-enough/
======
Munksgaard
As the original poster, I am continually amazed at the capabilities of
PostgreSQL. I have some ideas for how one could improve present-day database
technologies (see for instance [https://edgedb.com](https://edgedb.com) for
inspiration), but the thought of having to support just a fraction of the
features PostgreSQL does (and probably other similarly mature database
technologies do) is incredibly daunting.

